
Facebook Acquires HTML5 App Delivery Network Strobe, SproutCore Lives On - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/08/facebook-acquires-html5-app-delivery-network-strobe-sproutcore-lives-on/
======
yoda_sl
Looks to me like FB acquired the people rather than the technology... The blog
post from the founder: <http://blog.strobecorp.com/?p=304>

I think it's quite clear from that post: "SproutCore, meanwhile, will continue
as an independent project."

So FB was not interested by SproutCore but rather by the people. In a way it's
not too surprising since FB most likely have their own way of dealing with
HTML 5 and delivering web apps. With various folks from Strobe leaving prior
to today's announcement lead me to believe that Strobe was not doing that well
and was going most likely to close down but they tried to sell off and FB saw
an interest in the team rather than the technology.

------
jashkenas
As SproutCore was still in the middle of a major rewrite / transition, it
would be good to hear if Facebook intends to continue to support SproutCore
directly as an open-source project, or not.

From the sound of the blog post (<http://blog.strobecorp.com/?p=304>) it looks
like there will be no official support.

~~~
wycats
SproutCore 2.0 is very much alive. Tom Dale and I have been working on it
since we left Strobe over a month ago, and have been using it quite a bit in
client projects.

The feature we've been working on recently is to eliminate the <span> wrappers
around data-bound DOM elements and bound collections. We landed that patch
(and created a new library in the process,
<https://github.com/tomhuda/metamorph.js/>) and are fixing some bugs that have
come up since we landed it.

Expect a release announcement, as well as more specifics about where we go
from here in the next few days.

~~~
jashkenas
I wouldn't expect you to know, or if you did know, be able to disclose ... but
I was more curious about the rest of the team that's now headed out to
Facebook. Looking forward to the upcoming announcement / blog post.

------
allertonm
Wondered what was going on here, as yesterday it became clear that a few well
known names had left the company...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3207470>

------
jguimont
Never quite understood the need for the Strobe platform to start with, but it
seems it is now dead (left in beta). I hope not many of you planned on using
it...

------
technoslut
Facebook has been acquiring a lot of technological talent, especially in
design.

I've seen at least two TC videos where Facebook understands that the future of
their product is mobile. It will be interesting to see in the long term if
they can push the end user to the web. Today users are infatuated with native
apps. I don't see that changing in the short term (5-7 years).

------
allad
Congrats to everyone at Strobe!!

------
ludicast
maybe carlhuda is going to do to facebook what "he" did to rails :). talent
worth acquiring imho.

~~~
ludicast
guess I was wrong... the carlhuda beast is already grazing other pastures

------
wavephorm
It sounds interesting but was there a market for what they built? I'm kind of
curious why Facebook was interested in this network, or why this company was
so quick to throw in the towel?

